# What was/is your major in college and what is your job now?



## twinks (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm having problems finding a direction in life and I was wondering what would be a job that I would love. I'm 18 btw and starting college soon... I'd like to go to cosmetology school but my parents are totally against the idea so off to college I go....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Thanks to everyone who answers!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm an admin. asst./secretary (whatever you want to call it) and I'm going for graphic design. I started with art, then business, now I found a happy medium


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twinks* 
_I'm having problems finding a direction in life and I was wondering what would be a job that I would love. I'm 18 btw and starting college soon... I'd like to go to cosmetology school but my parents are totally against the idea so off to college I go....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks to everyone who answers!_

 
Lemme guess...  They want you to get a degree so you can get a "real career" that will pay you enough $$$, not be a "poor" cosmotologist.

Sound familiar?

My parents did that same stuff with me.  I ended up just dropping out of school 3 times, spending about $30,000 on several different degrees since I had no direction on what I actually wanted to do, since I was trying to do things they wanted, not what I wanted.  I also never got my degree.

Why not show them a school like this:  http://www.cinemamakeup.com/

If you look at their coursework, they offer coursework covering EVERYTHING you would need to get a job as a MUA in many different fields of makeup.  When you talk cosmotology to your parents, they think the girl who works at MAC in the Nordies, not the people who do celebrity glamor makeup, or hollywood special effects.  Tuition for some of their programs can cost up to 15k.  They also offer campus dorms as well, so you can get the college expierence.

I'm just disapointed I didn't know about this school back when I graduated in 1999.  I never really looked for a MU school back then since I didn't think there was things out there like this.  And now I dont have the money needed to go to a school like this, I already spent all my college money on chasing my parents degrees, not mine.


----------



## lara (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a BA with twin majors in advertising (spec. retail psychology & product/merchandising point of sale design) and writing (editing & copy writing). I worked as a small scale make-up artist through uni and then full-time after that, but I'm currently back at school getting a diploma in make-up art in order to pass certification boards for the MA licencing that's coming in Australia next year. It's essentially a year of twiddling my thumbs and missing out on jobs because of college, but I'll make up for it next year when everyone else goes 'oh _shit_' and scrambles for the educational certs needed for licencing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The degree & the diploma mashed together are actually pretty useful; I'm currently chasing a job as a product branding consultant for a cosmetic company that Shall Not Be Named. Between all three aspects of my tertiary education, I'll never be out of a job.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Aug 5, 2006)

I went to college and majored in Chemical Engineering. I have worked two jobs as a chemist so far. My dream is to get into cosmetics chemistry and formulation. 

My advice is just to do as much research as possible ( on different colleges, schools, scholarship programs, etc.) . Many students have no idea what they want to major in (I was a new student orientation leader, and helped all the freshmen), and it is not uncommon for them to switch majors a few times. Its hard with so many choices and opportunities out there. Some schools even have "personally designed majors", where you can sort of create your own major and curriculum. 


http://www.cinemamakeup.com/

Wow..I went to that site! How cool!


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a similar experience....I received my Bachelor's in Criminology with a minor in Mass Communication (with hopes to become an attorney).  After college, I became a MA for Lancome and my mother called me everyday to tell me that I didn't go to school to work behind a cosmetic counter for the rest of my life.  I decided to get my Master's in Mass Communication to get her to leave me alone and I am now a Media Supervisor for a large corporation.  Cosmetics are still my #1 love, though!!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

Well I would agree that if you just worked as a MA behind a counter it would be a wasted degree. But...  Like Lara's example, you can use your degree to work in the field of cosmetics is you want to.

I'm sure there is a lot more to companies like MAC, than just the frontline of the company that we see at the counters and pro stores.  They have an entire corporate side of their companis as well.  Research, design, marketing, advertising, etc etc etc.

While in college, you also dont have to have a, "specialized degree."  What I mean by that, is that you dont necessarily have to learn a skill or trade in college to use your degree.  Obviously, that's going to depend on the degree you major in.  But there are several broad degrees like Business, Communications, Marketing, and others (along with your under graduate course work) that serve to give you a global outlook in the working world.

It's really hard to put a lot of this together when your 18 or younger, but you start to understand the value of a degree (even a broad one) once you get involved with the other 1/2 of the working world.  The corporate side, which isn't directly accessible or visible to the public.  In retrospect I wish I had finished my business/marketing degree while I had the chance.  I wish I had it today not because I want ANYTHING to do with business marketing.  But merely for the interview opportunities that having a degree on paper provides.

Your parents aren't lying when they say a degree is a, "key" to a better job.  I've lost track of the number of complete IDIOTS I've come across in the working world.  Idiots who get paid signifigantly more than I do, not because they know more about how to do something, but because a piece of paper says they do.  And being a girl doesn't help.  Guys get the benefit of the doubt that they know what they are talking about.  Women have to prove that they do (Sadly even to other women).  So every little bit helps.

So remember you dont HAVE to go into college knowing what you want to do (I sure didn't, but thought I had too), you have plenty of time to figure that out after you graduate.  Not to mention i would bet the vast majority of people didn't start working at their current jobs because it was their dream job.  They started working becuase they had bills to pay, and mouths to feed.

So yah just remember.  If you KNOW what you want to to, college is GREAT for that.  But it's also great even if you dont know what you want to do.  Also probably the one thing I forgot to mention.  Life after college isn't always what you know, it's WHO you know.  And college can be one of your greatest opportunities in life to meet as many people as you can, and to start building a reputation for yourself.  And ironically it's great for that too.  Join a Sorority (there is more to this than just partys), join tons of campus clubs, get involved with student body, do community service (there are types other than physical labor).  Just whats availible through college can serve to give you an amazing resume for the day you graduate.  But again, thats only if you want it.  You can also do the bare minimum, and get nothing out of it other than a degree you dont know what to do with.

It really is up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope that helps.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 5, 2006)

I am graduating this year with a Bachelor of Human Kinetics, specilizing in Health and Fitness, with a minor in psychology.

I work as a personal trainer for people with disabilties. I also work in admin at one of western Canada's largest printing companies. This has nothing to do with my degree, but I have worked there since before I started my degree. They hire me back every summer and here and there during the school year. 

My advice is to go to college, and do your first year. First and second year are so general, you really dont have to make any concrete decisions. Just keep your options open but have a general idea.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 5, 2006)

I started college as a business major, switched to photojournalism and finally settled on psychology. I graduated with a Bachelors of Science and got some graduate work under my belt but after working at one of our state hospitals I found I hated the work. So, I got my manicurist license, a partner and together we opened a nail salon and sold high end cosmetics for 15 years. That's where I first learned about make-up artistry! After all those years I married and decided on a career change and went to work with my husband in a start up internet company. We retired 5 years later when our business was sold to an international telecom company though I still did make-up on a frequent basis. I took a few years off from regular work but got bored, bored, BORED. I went back to school, got my aestheticians license, some certified training in make-up so I had something to put on my walls and opened my own facial aesthetics/make-up studio. I love it!! 

I can honestly say that I use my degree more working in the business world than I ever did at the state hospital. Having a degree has opened more doors for me even though I'm in a business that requires nothing other than a 6 months stint in beauty school.  If you can tough it out, stay in school, get that degree because you never know where it will lead you, what doors it might open or how you might use it. 

Good luck!


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 5, 2006)

i'm a double major in fashion merchandising and spanish. i want to get a degree in the two things that interest me most, even though i'm currently working for aveda...however, the fashion thing ties in because i want to be the one @ runway shows, either doing make up or hair, predicting the trends; spanish is just a plus for living in northern california


----------



## Raerae (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_spanish is just a plus for living in northern california 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Retrospect moment lol I wish I had been more interested in Spanish.  I'm a SoCal girl, so I tottally know what your saying.  Although the way things are going, you'll need spanish anywhere in the US lol.


----------



## KillerV (Aug 5, 2006)

I am currently in college for graphic design.


----------



## joytheobscure (Aug 5, 2006)

BA in history 1999, went back 2000 -Teacher Ed. in Social Studies, with English Endorsement...2002-3 picked up grad hours in special ed.  I tested for certification for English/Sped.  I can teach two core areas and in one high need area, I always get job interviews.  Pay sucks but I have the summers off and it works as a parent.  The time off is worth it, its a major pulling factor in working as an educator.   I wanted to be a history professor when I started college, but modified that goal as I began having children.   

I would suggest that you go into what you are interested in.   You could aim toward a "high end" cosmetology school (I'm sure they are out there).   I certainly think that you should not waste a lot of money getting trained in something you won't like or are not passionate about.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Aug 6, 2006)

i high school and college i was set on becoming a chef and i did....i did it for 10 years. then i started hating cooking for a living. i took some time off and realized i wanted to be a cosmetologist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 almost the opposite end of the spectrum! i just got licensed as an esthetician and i start hair design in september. i'm really liking this career change.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a BA in Political Science (because I thought I was going to go to law school...hated it)...then I earned a MS in Secondary Social Studies Education because, what was I going to do with a BA in Poli Sci but teach...at that time, I was in counseling (going through a divorce) and loved the field, so I went back to school and earned an MA in Marriage and Family Therapy, which I did for 10 years before burning out and chucking it all to work for MAC...now I am going back for my 2nd Bachelors in Art...which is what I should have studied way back in the day....it is my passion in life.

You need to find what you love to do, study it, do it well and you'll not only be happy, but you'll make a good living as well...good luck!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 6, 2006)

I am a licensed Cosmetologist... And i do nothing in that field what so ever.. yeah waste of my money


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 6, 2006)

I would honestly say to take your time and find out what you want to do with your life and what will make YOU happy not your parents.  I'm living proof of this....

When I graduated from high school, my dad pushed, pushed, pushed for me to major in nursing and I did.  I loved the field but the fact that he pressured me so much turned me off.  So after my second year in college, I changed my major to psychology.  I graduated with a BA in Psychology and a minor in Child Development in 2005.  

I thought that I wanted to be a Marriage and Family Therapist so a month after graduating with my BA, I went in a MA program for Marriage and Family Therapy.  During that time, I worked for the department of mental health as a case manager providing psychiatric interventions for people with chronic mental illesses.  I absolutely loved working in the field but I became unhappy with the MA program.  I knew that I could not make a career out of being a case manager because it was an entry level position that was not going anywhere.  

In March of this year, I decided that I was going to do what I really wanted to do which was nursing....yes, nursing.  My girlfriend and I packed up and moved to Las Vegas in April.  I will take the last few classes that I need begining in August to get my degree in nursing.  I currently work as a customer service rep at Zappos.com and it's working out wonderfully. 

Moral of this story, do what you love but be smart about it.  Don't pick a field that will have you living under the freeway.  And it is important to know that having a degree from a university does not necessarily mean that you will make a ton of money.  Let me put it this way....I only make $3 less per hour working as a customer service rep where there are essentially no skills required as opposed to when I worked as a case manager (where a BA was required and I did a crap load of work and had a crap load of responsibilities). Don't allow yourself to be put under the pressure of other people and put your dreams on the back burning so that they can live vicariously through you.   Follow your own dreams because if you don't, you'll regret it.


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 6, 2006)

Well hun, if you're 18 and asking this now, chances are you're already enrolled in a college and wouldn't be able to change that anyway?
I'm going into psychology (maybe a dual major with sociology or social work and a minor in 'law and society'). I'm not talented enough to go into cosmetology. :roll eyes:
I'd suggest taking a few classes in something you might be interested in. You might find a field you absolutely love if you give it a chance. And if you do well in college (even with just say a liberal arts degree), if you still haven't found your calling and are desperate to go to a MU school, it's much easier to get into a school if they see that you've already got what it takes to get through college.
When you're signing up for classes, just think about what you liked in school or were interested in and what you're good at. If you're good in math, take stastics or calculus or a problem solving course. If it's science you're good at, then look into fields you might be interested in, like neuroscience, biology, chemistry. Art can be a great basis for a MU degree if you're still determined , since you're training your hand coordination, your knack for mixing and using colors. I've always thought painting was very very similar to doing makeup.
If you'd like more help, you can always PM or email me, since it would be much easier to help you figure things out if I knew which college you're going to and what you're interested in, what your strengths and weaknesses are...
Whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## twinks (Aug 6, 2006)

wooowowowow... thanks for all the advice
I loved reading about your personal experiences and realized that I'm not a big achiever like you guys... I'm more of a lazy, average student, but your words of inspiration are truly appreciated... I guess I'll give college a try first because I'm attending practically for free anyway with grants... If anyone's wondering, I'll be attending Cal State Long Beach (I know, not a really smart school)... I guess I'm kindasorta just intimidated because I'll be the youngest in school again and I was just so used to being the senior in high school... and it doesn't help that no one I know will be going to the school either... anyway I'm just rambling now.. Thanks again ladies (and gentlemen?)... I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 6, 2006)

You'll like Long Beach... Fun City!  2nd street area seems to be where a lot of the younger college aged people hang out, although thats usually a 21+ environment hehe...

also, there is probably a weekend/evening cosmotology course you could always take to get your feet wet in the industry and see if you really like it.  And that would give you an option for work while in school.  Just some ideas.


----------



## LisaR (Aug 6, 2006)

Awww, Twinks!  When I was 18 I wasn't a big achiever either. My guess is that most who responded to you were average, laid back students in high school and those who did go on to college were just as intimidated by starting over as "the youngest" - the freshmen in college.

I don't know about anyone else but it took me about a week to realize every other freshman was in the same boat and uh, I'll leave it at that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sounds like you're just a little intimidated, are having a little dip of self confidence but just by virtue of the fact that you not only asked for advice but you really read it and considered it leads me to think you'll do just fine!!

Good luck with school Twinks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lisa

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twinks* 
_wooowowowow... thanks for all the advice
I loved reading about your personal experiences and realized that I'm not a big achiever like you guys... I'm more of a lazy, average student, but your words of inspiration are truly appreciated... I guess I'll give college a try first because I'm attending practically for free anyway with grants... If anyone's wondering, I'll be attending Cal State Long Beach (I know, not a really smart school)... I guess I'm kindasorta just intimidated because I'll be the youngest in school again and I was just so used to being the senior in high school... and it doesn't help that no one I know will be going to the school either... anyway I'm just rambling now.. Thanks again ladies (and gentlemen?)... I really appreciate the help._


----------



## Pink_lily (Aug 6, 2006)

let's see, i started out as a french major, then switched to an arts administration major (i.e. non-profit organization management), then finally settled on business administration with a concentration on marketing.  if things work out for me, i will graduate in december.  but if things don't, i'll be taking one required course and three useless classes in the spring.

my job right now is as a server at the cheesecake factory.  it's good money, but the drive is getting to me (25-30 minutes).  and with classes starting back up soon, i'm probably not going to be able to work the minimum required number of shifts to continue employment because of my schedule.  sooo, it looks like i'll be working part-time at a restaurant closer to my apartment and working part-time at hollister as a sales associate.  they even promised me that once i graduate, they'll put me into the management training program.

definitely give college a try.  take classes that interest you - that's the whole point of general education requirements and basically the entire first two years of college.  look around and find out what you like.  if i hadn't taken a principles of marketing class, i never would have found out that that's what i want to do.  if in the end you realize that you still want to do cosmetology, then do it!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a Master of Arts degree (work that one out!) in Zoology with a supplementary subject of Chemical Pharmacology.  I then went to medical school for a year and a half but ran out of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since then I've always worked with computers - mainly internet, network and security consultancy.  I don't have a single computing qualification or any formal training.  I also do freelance makeup (for which I do have training and a qualification!).

Do a course that you know you will enjoy.  You're far more likely to complete it and get a job you like afterwards than if you do something you hate.  You _may_ complete a course in a subject you really hate and at the end of it dislike it so much that you won't look for a job in that field which really means you've put yourself through hell for nothing.

Having a degree or diploma will make you more employable no matter what subject it's in so you may as well do something you like.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 6, 2006)

I understand why everyone is like, you're chasing your degree not your parents but the way I saw it was a degree is only going to help me in the future. I was afraid that after HS i was going to go to lets just say cosmetology school and realized I didnt like it. Then what? I wanted to have as many options as I could. Senior yr of HS i got a full scholarship to a great school for Biology buttt then i ended up graduating with a BA in Information Technology, after that I applied to law school and got a scholarship to a Tier 1 law school but I didnt end up going cause I didnt wanna jump back into school. I went into finance and worked for *name withheld* and liked it a lot butttt not as much as I wanted to like it. I had  client that worked for MAC and thats how I ended up here.

If I dont wanna stay with MAC I have some fallbacks, I can go back into finance and I can go in to IT. 

My advice is to give college a try and dont take classes in accounting just cause your parents say so or whatever other class.


----------



## Eoraptor (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm getting an Earth and Space Sciences: Biology Option BS degree.  Only one more class to go (calculus- my nemesis).  Despite its name, Earth and Space Sciences has little to do with space.  It's just what resulted when the university combined the Geology and Astrobiology programs.  Astronomy's still a separate major.  Specifically, I study paleontology- and focus on dinosaurs.  I do work at the local museum, but can't get many hours there, and frankly the work's been so boring lately (labeling corks) that I haven't bothered.  So most of my money comes from a hotdog shop, where I get paid to sit and read, and make maybe 7 hotdogs an hour.  It's a great job, but I don't want to do it for the long term.  Paleontological jobs are hard to come by though, especially in this state.  I've been considering makeup too recently, but I have a long way to go if I want to try that.

I'm not a big achiever either, twinks.  Very lazy and procrastinatory, but I'm managing to make it through college.  I'm sure you can too.


----------



## jess (Aug 6, 2006)

I attended tafe after finishing school - and studied to become a travel agent - I did this for 2 years and hated it, so became a receptionist for a floor of Barristers, now I am the Clerk / Manager here and have been here for nearly 5 years and love it, I studied for 2 years in the evenings a few years back related to this job - Diploma in Business - Legal Studies, have always wanted to study Law but cannot face the 7 years at night - I found that 3 nights per week for 2 years whilst working 10 hour days was hell and the workload wasn't that big.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

I know this is an old topic, but I would love more stories added to the topic. Any takers, please?


----------



## aeni (Feb 6, 2007)

Majoring in Theatre and minoring in Art History.  I'm still thinking of staying an extra year just to get my major in Art History.  Both have really helped me in the way of makeup as anything and everything relates to each other with a bigger understanding of the big picture.

I'm thinking of either going to VFS or MUD after I finish my dental work (I get braces tomorrow for the next 8 months).  Until then, I plan to either work at a counter, art store, or a bigger corporation with benefits.  I also just got another movie offer for this summer - woot.

Edit: I should also mention that I was in the same boat as you, but in the end decided to go to college.  I didn't want to continue living with my parents or have a dead end retail job.  Thanks to college, I have many connections with actors, filmmakers, etc - which is probably why (in the end) people go to school: connections.


----------



## macslut (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess* 

 
_I attended tafe after finishing school - and studied to become a travel agent - I did this for 2 years and hated it, so became a receptionist for a floor of Barristers, now I am the Clerk / Manager here and have been here for nearly 5 years and love it, I studied for 2 years in the evenings a few years back related to this job - Diploma in Business - Legal Studies, have always wanted to study Law but cannot face the 7 years at night - I found that 3 nights per week for 2 years whilst working 10 hour days was hell and the workload wasn't that big._

 
You went to finishing school too?  I hated it. 

I graduated with a liberal arts degree with emphasis in art and psychology.  What that means is that I could not decide.  I am getting my masters in adult education and at this point will graduate in December.  I then want to go to law school.  And I read WWD everyday.  I figure if I can indulge my hobby then I won't feel compelled to enter the field.  I know I should go to law school.  I want to work with intimate violence victims.  

My advice:  Don't decide until about 3/4 of your first year in...if then.  You will have to take tons of general education classes and those will help  you narrow it down.  Also, attend the majors fair that your school will put on.  It is a great way to talk to professors and students about their respective fields and get some information.  Most of all: RELAX.  Get into some activities and make friends.  I always thought about college as 70% academics and 30% everything else.  Be careful about the party scene.  It is too easy to get sucked in.  I have seen many a freshman screw up royally.


----------



## Pei (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a diploma in Marketing & a degree in Business.

Eventually I help to manage my parent's business.


In my personal opinion, i feel that u shld choose something that u really wish to do. Not what others want u to do.

Tell ur parents firmly that this is what you would want to do. DO NOT bicker with them on the topic. 

They might see u as an immature brat who's just insisting on what he/she want in a moment of passion.


However, have determination. Try to excel what what u had chosen. Not to proof them wrong, it is to proof urself right.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 6, 2007)

More stories hmm?

I didn't like highschool but I did well and was accepted to UC BERKELEY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (GO BEARS) where I met many friends for life, joined a great sorority (Sigma Omicron Pi est. 1930) and even met my boyfriend through the Greek system.

The summer after my freshman year I took a part time job with a home-operated contractor who was building houses, as a full time secretary/assisstant. Pretty soon, he began piling more and more responsibilities on me. About a month later, he paid for my tuition for real estate classes, and now I'm a 19 y/o real estate agent in Arizona. I had my first deal close a few weeks ago. I also supervised the job site development for six brand-new custom built houses, but now I'm working back at the office, managing the accounting and day-to-day for 5 small companies. 

I completed 3 semesters in college - then decided that this was an opportunity that I couldn't pass up. I can go back to school at any time without any penalties, all I have to do is submit a simple form.

At 19.5, I feel like I can get almost any job I want with the skills I have learned. But college is important - that doesn't mean you have to stick with it for 4 years straight before you try anything new.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 6, 2007)

I majored in physics, and I haven't had a single job within the field. I work in math editorial work, which is closer to English.

The problem with physics is that there aren't the number of jobs available compared to other sciences, unless you have a graduate degree. My other friends have faced this issue. I've also faced an issue with places not convinced that I'll stay on, because they think I'll be bored doing admin work; I don't even know why they bother interviewing with me.

If I had to do it over again, I would've probably had a "safety" major in another science or engineering.

If your parents are worried about security, you might want to try the plan I wish I would've taken. It wouldn't be financially the best, but it would appease everyone.


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 6, 2007)

Well. I started out as an Animal Science (pre-vet) student, but I hated the chem, and it showed, the thoughts of those grades still makes me cringe. Plus my parents said they wouldn't pay for Art School. So, after a few years of disastrous grades in chem... I switched to Medical Illlustration, and after I was in it for 6 months, the program was dropped from the school I was attending. I took this as a sign, and made a run for art school. Where I received a BFA Majoring Graphic and Advertising Design and a Minor in Package Design. It was a great experience, and I don't regret one minute going for what I wanted. EVEN though I had to work like a dog to pay for supplies and take out a GAZILLION dollars in loans and eat toast and ramen noodles for years and will be paying for the loans for the next 105 years. 

Although I work very hard, I love my job, and for confidentiality purposes I'd rather not say where I work/what we make. I manage a staff of artists and designers to create some really fun stuff.

Good Luck!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 6, 2007)

My bachelors is in Japanese, my masters is in Museum Studies, and I now work in a museum.  Before that I was a desk slave at a talent agency because I used to want to be a literary agent, until I realized that agents are used car salesmen that push people, not cars.  I am so glad I got my masters, its seriously the new bachelors these days.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

Well that's because of the trends. Back in the days when my parents and their generation were graduating, _if_ they were graduating from college... a degree was not commonplace. Statistically speaking most people did not have their bachelor’s degree 50 years ago… so those with bachelor’s degrees were more readily employed. Now, we’ve raised the bar and the BA or BS is “mandatory” so now corporations are looking for more than just that.


My Mom is always incredulous whenever I tell her I don’t think I will get a job with a BS in Psychology, but I don’t think I’m too far off. I probably will make little more than I make now without a degree.


----------



## Char1986 (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm in college right now, going for my BA in Music Industry.  I love my major!  It's like a music degree and a business degree combined


----------



## medusalox (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh dear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started out as a French major at a big university in Wisconsin. Didn't work out too well...although I tested out of nearly all of my classes and nearly completed my french degree my first year, I ended up being kicked out due to some...unfortunate circumstances involving me, too much alcohol, and a lack of attending class. Heh. you live, you learn.

So I transferred to a technical college here in WI, and just about completed a degree in Nursing, before I realized that I HATED it. I totally admire nurses, but it's just not something I could be happy doing. So I dropped out of that, and proceeded to sign back up for a new degree plan...

Criminal Justice!
And I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's really great to feel like, yeah, this is where I should be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It takes some time to learn about what you want and what you need, but the one thing I know for sure is that you have to listen to yourself. Don't do something because it's practical or just because you're good at it. Do the thing that makes you warm, fuzzy, and excited inside.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Feb 7, 2007)

Went to college @ Cal Poly San Luis Obispo, GIS Minor,  Biological Sciences Major. Here are some of the things that I tapped in :
Conservation biology, wildlife ecology, herpetology, freshwater ecology, fire ecology. I loved every minute of it!   It was hard but it payed off.  I worked for CDF- California Department of Forestry, and now I currently work for BLM -Bureau of Land Management  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hard work does pay off!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2007)

right now...i'm a courtesy clerk at a grocery store haha. but i'm in the process of getting hired with the sheriff's department as a sheriff's assistant. i'm not in college yet, but am planning on starting this coming fall (hopefully) to get my bachelor's in law and society...then i wanna go to law school to be a criminal prosecuter. i'm 18 right now, and just in the past couple years i've changed my mind like five times as to what i wanted to do, which is why i'm not currently in college. at the beginning of my senior year in high school i planned on being a career military girl, so i didn't take the sats or anything...so now i have to wait a year to start college so i can get all the pre-reqs and everything covered.


----------



## bklyn (Feb 7, 2007)

I graduated high school in '89. Guess that makes me as good as 100 to ya huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though I always did very well when I applied myself, I was very distracted - social stuff, hanging out, part-time job, dram, etc. plus I was not really that into school. Well I started college after having graduated a yr early..only to go full then part time, drop out a semester here and there, go to 3 diff schools..after yrs of this I started working full time and going to night school. 11 yrs later I finally got my BA, psych major, sociology minor. Worked in cosmetics for 4 yrs and then went for my master's in occupational therapy.  I  have a  lot of regrets when looking back on my academic career. I wish I would have committed fully to something - if it wasn't school then I feel I should've gotten some kind of training in something (i.e., medical asst, dental hygenist) so I could have been doing that while attending night school. Better yet, just fully committed to school. I regret, too, not having gone into the military bc I think it would have given me focus and direction (though I wouldn't advise that now). So basically my advice is make a decision and commit yourself to it, even if it's for a designated amt of time. p.s., a degree can only help you..and you could always take one of those 2 wk mu courses during summer break (i.e., LIBS) to see how it feels to you and access your skills/aptitude for it. Consider going thru some of those career books at B&N. And do talk w ur parents, they may be more insightful than u think. sorry this is so lengthy!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I did attend college for a few semesters after a late start....Hated it was bored to death and put my journalism dreams on hold to make some fast money doing something I was interested in, was exciting and never got old....Yeah. I went to Cosmetology school. My mother was all for me doing whatever I wanted to and none of the cosmetologists she knew were poor---in education or pockets....There's just so much in that field that you can branch out into. I started out in hair and I've been doing nails full time for the past 5 years. I don't regret a thing.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 7, 2007)

I went to uni twice, once in the States and once here in Australia. In the States I was majoring in interior architecture and in Australia I completed a bachelor of multimedia design.

I am working a retail job at the moment and am seriously considering going to japan to teach English next year


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm getting a b.s. in biochemistry and molecular biology ... graduating in march ^_^ i also do research in a lab for free right now  but after a year off i plan to get a PhD in a related field so i can eventually do lab research and discover something


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm doing a degree in AUDIOVISUAL COMMUNICATION (Cinema, radio and tv) specialising in Cinema


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 7, 2007)

When I started college, I had absolutely no idea what I wanted to do, so I kind of played around in the liberal arts for a bit until I settled on getting my BA in Political Science and Psychology.  At the time, I was sure that I wanted to go on to get my PhD in Political Science/Political Theory, but I also wanted some "practical" training in addition to my "theoretical" training, so I took a pit stop at getting my MA in Public Policy Analysis.  However, once I finished that, I realized that I preferred the practical side more, and also that I still had no idea what I wanted to do with my life.

Now I am doing administrative temping, trying to find some kind of real job while at the same time finding myself.  The moral of this story?  Sometimes it takes a little longer to figure out what to do with your life than you think it should!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a BFA in Art Education (have taken all my tests for a teacher's certification & am only missing a 3 hours seminar and $100 to make it official)....but after graduation I went to MUD & I now work for MAC.  It was much easier to get a job at MAC than a teaching job.


I'm not done w/ school though....I am going to at some point get my cosmetology liscense & then get some more college degrees-an MFA in art history & I've got 5 years to get a masters in education to make  the teacher's certification permanent..and possibly a PHd in museum studies or something like that.

When I was 18, I was 100% sure of what I wanted to do with my life-now I have no clue.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_
When I was 18, I was 100% sure of what I wanted to do with my life-now I have no clue._

 

This was my exact sentiment all through High School... just yesterday this thread got me thinking... and now I'm not sure again.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm a senior in college working on my Bachelor of Business Administration in Managerial Sciences with a concentration in Human Resources and double major in real estate.  Once I'm done I'm going to law school.  
I started at community college and have an associates of business admin.  It helped me confirm my choice of doing business and cc's are cheaper than uni's.
:yelp:
Current job: Claims Adjuster for an auto insurer
Post Graduation Job: Human Resources Director//Real Estate Investor


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 10, 2007)

Oooops I forgot. I work as a recepcionist on weekends at the *Valencia Conference Centre*...






And as a hostess on call, which means I help organising events, congresses, concerts, etc. whenever there is a big event.


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 10, 2007)

I originally wanted to go to culinary school and become a pastry love. I absolutely adore the food business! (Almost as much as fashion and beauty hehehe). Anyways, my parents would NOT go for that...they wanted me to do something that would gurantee stability. So I figured out a plan: finish school, have a career, and then later on start my own business...a cafe! When the time is right, that's what I will do. In the meantime, I'm a double major in communications (advertising emphasis) and business administration (management emphasis). Both things will come in handy when it comes to handling the books and promoting my cafe one day. 
You really gotta think outside the box sometimes. There are quite a few majors out there that you can do a LOT with. For example, my friend wanted to be a dance major, but she got rejected from the program. She changed her major to communications, and is considering working with the promotional departments for ballet companies, Broadway musicals, and the like. You can still do what you love while doing the traditional schooling route.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twinks* 

 
_I'm having problems finding a direction in life and I was wondering what would be a job that I would love. I'm 18 btw and starting college soon... I'd like to go to cosmetology school but my parents are totally against the idea so off to college I go....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to everyone who answers!_

 
um, your post was the only one i read...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a BS in biochemistry & celluar biology and a PharmD.  i plan to be a community pharmacist (studying for board exams right now). 

my friend's little sister wants to work in cosmetics and has decided to go to pharmacy school - there are pharmacists who not only work in medicine, but they work in skin care and thus the cosmetics industry.  so that is a great way to leave options open - pharmacy has lots of different avenues - we're not just pill counters.

btw, i have always loved shopping and make-up.  my oldest sister was in college when i was in elementary school and she use to take me and other sis shopping at least once a week - shopaholic since grade school.  they always wondered why i never went to cosmetology school since i'm the one who always likes to play with make-up.  honestly - i like to play with make up, but i don't think i'm great at it.  

hope that gives you some insight on possible careers to look into.

btw, that girl who started urban decay Hard Candy - she was either pre-med or in med school when she started dabbling with nail polish - and went with her idea of the toy rings on the bottles - and look at her now.  (yeah, i think she dropped out.......but that's not my point) hehehe.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 23, 2007)

How could I ever miss this thread, it's so interesting to read about everybody ... I've got an MA in Literature and Art History and am currently pursuing my PhD in Literature. Ever since I graduated I worked as an assistant at an attorney's because I couldn't get a part-time job in my field, but then I was made redundant because they didn't have enough work for me anymore. Since then I haven't been able to find anything at least slightly connected with my subjects. I'm still clinging to my PhD although I know I'll never be able to get money out of it if I'm not lucky enough to get into university or a museum. And there's not much choice here in Austria, I already tried everything and am getting more and more frustrated. Right now I'm saving for a course that will land me a diploma in Human Resources, a field a friend got me really really interested in and that will surely land me a job one day. I just wished I had realized this before I decided to study what I chose - it was interesting but it's worht nothing in our modern business world ...


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 23, 2007)

Double major in History and International Relations. Went to law school. Did a lot of human rights work with an NGO. Became incredibly jaded. Now I work as a prosecutor.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 24, 2007)

I graduated with a major in Business and a minor in Accounting.  I am now a marketing supervisor for an automotive company.  I really would like to be in creative development for cosmetics!  I am still looking for a job in cosmetics but there are not a lot to be found in Seattle.  I think I would have to move to LA or New York.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_I went to college and majored in Chemical Engineering. I have worked two jobs as a chemist so far. My dream is to get into cosmetics chemistry and formulation. 

My advice is just to do as much research as possible ( on different colleges, schools, scholarship programs, etc.) . Many students have no idea what they want to major in (I was a new student orientation leader, and helped all the freshmen), and it is not uncommon for them to switch majors a few times. Its hard with so many choices and opportunities out there. Some schools even have "personally designed majors", where you can sort of create your own major and curriculum. 


http://www.cinemamakeup.com/

Wow..I went to that site! How cool! 




_

 
You... are ... my ... IDOL!!!! I'm going to major in Chemical Engineering toooo!!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 26, 2007)

Social work major and psychology minor.  Now I teach yoga and will eventually go to grad school for music therapy.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

my first year of college I took classes at night and went to cosmetology school during the day, then  went to college full time from then on out while working at a local salon.  I changed colleges, and majors, so I'm still in school (6 years.. ugh.).  I'm now a sociology major, with one semester until graduation!  I love doing hair, and so many of my friends with degrees work at call centers or department stores and hate their jobs, if I can't get a job in the sociology field, I already have a job I love.  My parents weren't happy about cosmetology either, but it's really worked out great.


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

I wanted to do the same thing!  Off to college I went.  Don't sweat not  knowing what direction to go yet.  I started off in college headed for Marine Biology, realised I didn't want to spend the rest of my life on a boat w/ no money (not really what would have happened, just a generalization), so now Im in marketing.  Quite a switch huh?  Sometimes i do miss marine biology tho.  I wanted to work with sea turtle conservation.  Maybe one day I can help out in that area.

Even if you don't know where you want to go, hope for the best, and good things will always come up.  I still don't know if Im where I want to be at.  If I had done the MB thing, I wouldn't have my beautiful daughter.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 28, 2007)

completed criminology degree, a third of the way into my law degree... and working for a gaming company


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 28, 2007)

im currently in school, a major in Math and Computer Science with a minor in Secondary Education. So i hope to either teach. Ill probably get my Masters in Math. i hope to go to cosmetology school during the summer sometime when i have money. i tend to have like three back ups for everything.

Right now i work in a womens shoes store. doesnt really have any connection with my majors but whatever. its fun, the discount is great and after two years i can get a job working at any store in the mall w/ decent pay.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 28, 2007)

i have a degree in computer engineering from the Philippines.  worked as a programmer/analyst there for 3 years and got hired for a job here as a consultant in the US.  worked in 2 private companies as a programmer and now i work for the govt doing the same thing.  people really are surprised when they learn i am a computer geek, looks are very deceiving.  i wear makeup everyday and i am true fashionista, that's according to my 6yr old.  it is sometimes tough trying to prove yourself in this male-dominated industry i'm in.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jul 2, 2007)

I am working for my Kinesiology Bachelors degree...and then I am going to work towards getting RMT certification (registered massage therapist).  Then, in my longterm dreams, I am going to work at a gym or a salon or something doing either physical training or massage and then take night courses or whatever and get random diplomas and certificates for stuff like makeup and hair styling and aesthetics and nails and whatever and then just kinda do everything.

Or if all else fails I will poke around and see if any piercers wanna take me in as an apprentice haha...

or if my boyfriend suddenly makes it big and gets rich and famous...then I am gonna go back to school for psychology and do something with that...haah


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to Cambridge University as a finance/economics dual major with a concentration on Middle East and Far East economies. Full ride tuition, my parents are paying for room, board, and other expenses for my duration of college so I have no need for a job until I graduate. It pays to not screw around in secondary school.

I want to be an investment banker... nothing super creative, or artsy. I have a cruel addiction to economics news and watching CNBC. I made a 5 out of 5 on the Macro/Micro economics AP exam and a 5 out of 5 on the Calculus BC AP exam so I think I'm fit for the major. I'm very boring and proffessionaly minded and it's starting to show in my majors choices.


----------



## xiahe (Jul 27, 2007)

currently i'm majoring in nursing but i'm thinking about doing a double major for now (nursing / respiratory therapy) in case one of them doesn't work out.  sadly at my school those two programs are highly competitive and the waiting list for the nursing program is terrible...i'm currently on it right now and i'm expected to get in next fall but if i don't then i'll switch to respiratory therapy lol

oh, and i'm working on a nutrition minor as well


----------



## Randy Rose (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm currently getting a BFA in Musical Theatre. And my job now is . . . being an actor! I'm currently doing some summer stock work.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 7, 2007)

im in the same boat...my parents wouldnt let me go to mud in new york because they thought it was pointless..so now i am in college majoring in english and i hate it...but its a degree and it will something for me to fall back on...my passion is makeup, always has been and always will be


----------

